# Books that thoroughly describe short compositions



## comethalley (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi all,

Sorry about the extremely vague title!

I really enjoyed reading _Images and ideas in modern French piano music : the extra-musical subtext in piano works by Ravel, Debussy, and Messiaen_ by Siglind Bruhn. This book includes 10-page descriptions of what's going on harmonically, melodically, rhythmically, etc. for each of Debussy's (2-4 minute) preludes. I felt that this style of thoroughly describing all aspects of a piece short enough for this to be possible gave me an understanding of several possible "big pictures" for short piano pieces.

Does anyone else know of any other good books which walk through a collection of short pieces and describe how the various aspects of the piece interact?

Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

comethalley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry about the extremely vague title!
> 
> ...


I don't have time to think about your request, but that book looks interesting. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

For sufficiently famous pieces, I've found lots of great information on wikipedia.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

comethalley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry about the extremely vague title!
> 
> ...


I can't help much on piano, apart from Harry Halbreich's book on Messiaen, very good on catalogue d'oiseaux.

But for music which isn't piano, the following helped me a lot:

Anne Leahy and Robin Leaver, Bach's Leipzig Chorales 
David Yearsley, Bach and the Meaning of Counterpoint
Peter Williams, Bach's Organ Music.
Dean Sutcliffe, Scarlatti sonatas.

I also have a positive memory about Hans Keller's The Great Haydn Quartets, but it's years since I looked at it.


----------



## comethalley (Oct 7, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> But for music which isn't piano, the following helped me a lot:
> 
> Anne Leahy and Robin Leaver, Bach's Leipzig Chorales
> David Yearsley, Bach and the Meaning of Counterpoint
> ...


Thanks for the references - I'll take a look!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Larry Starr's *A Union of Diversities * does that to Charles Ives.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Also Russell Stinson, Bach's Great Eighteen


----------



## comethalley (Oct 7, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Larry Starr's *A Union of Diversities * does that to Charles Ives.


That book looks great - thanks!


----------



## comethalley (Oct 7, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> Also Russell Stinson, Bach's Great Eighteen


Will take a look!


----------

